# Studio Indoor Photography vs Outdoor Photography as a Business



## fino (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello all, I'm wondering, do people still like and pay for indoor studio photography? I've seen a lot of outdoor photography recently and it seems like it's something that's becoming much more popular. I remember when girls in middle school and even high school would go to the Mall and take those studio photographs that they later turned into wallet pictures, but I never see that happening anymore. So, my question is, as a Business point of view, would it be better to focus on outdoor pictures than building a studio? Plus, outdoor photography is much cheaper, all you really require is the sun light (which is free) and some reflectors to make good photography, were in a studio you would have to buy all these lights and backdrop.


----------



## dmunsie (Mar 18, 2013)

"I've seen a lot of outdoor photography recently and it seems like it's something that's becoming much more popular.", "Plus, outdoor photography is much cheaper".
I think you just answered your own question to be honest. 

Otherwise, if you already have an indoor studio, I would also add outdoor shots as an option. Obviously outdoors works great for models, couples, etc, and the scenic possibilities are endless. I talked to a wedding photog the other day and he had a number of local scenic locations in his GPS.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 18, 2013)

fino said:


> ...Plus, outdoor photography is much cheaper, all you really require is the sun light (which is free) and some reflectors to make good photography, were in a studio you would have to buy all these lights and backdrop.


That statement alone tells me that you have much to learn about photography before you need to worry about whether or not you open a bricks & mortar studio.  To answer your question, I run about 50-50, and rather than pay for a dedicated studio of my own, I rent by the hour.  Granted it's not quite as flexible as having my own dedicated space, and I can't always get it exactly when I want it, but I'm also not spending a couple of thousand dollars a month on utilities, insurance, etc.

If all you're interested in is shooting families and seniors, you can probably make do with an "al fresco" studio, assuming you live somewhere that shooting outside all year around is feasible, but if you want to do anything more adventorous, you're going to need a studio of some sort.  You're also going to need lights and backdrops and triggers and grip gear and ....


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2013)

Where I live, we have "sunshine" about 90 days of the year, if we are fortunate. If one wishes to do professional portraiture, one had best be at least 'decent' with artificial lighting. A studio can also be more than just a place to expose film or a digital sensor to light rays; a studio is an extension of the photographer's business and image, as well as a place to meet,greet, and sell.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 18, 2013)

fino said:


> Hello all, I'm wondering, do people still like and pay for indoor studio photography? I've seen a lot of outdoor photography recently and it seems like it's something that's becoming much more popular. I remember when girls in middle school and even high school would go to the Mall and take those studio photographs that they later turned into wallet pictures, but I never see that happening anymore. So, my question is, as a Business point of view, would it be better to focus on outdoor pictures than building a studio? Plus, outdoor photography is much cheaper, all you really require is the sun light (which is free) and some reflectors to make good photography, were in a studio you would have to buy all these lights and backdrop.



yup. sun and reflectors is all you need....
not really completely accurate. we use off camera flash for most of our outdoor portraits. we use OCF and diffusers to soften the light, to add fill light, to get rid of shadows, and to add light if there isnt quite enough sunlight in just the right areas. you can do a lot with reflectors IF you really  know how to use them AND your camera well. a good photographer knows how to use lighting in all forms, and is equipped enough to be able to produce sufficient lighting in conditions other than when "perfect" sunlight is available. 

the alternative is to only have sunlight available, and run the risk of either having to reschedule any time its cloudy, or possibly produce less than ideal images due to underexposure, shadows, and harsh lighting.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 18, 2013)

It can all depend on location. If a photographer is pretty much the only game in town that is running a good studio he will get business running through it.  In over saturated markets lots of studios have closed because the cost of running one is more expensive than renting one for a shoot.  We used to have all kinds of studios in town, almost all have closed or have been downsized.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 19, 2013)

There are way more photographers out there who can't afford a studio or even lighting equipment then there are who can. so your going to see a lot of outdoor photographers, just like a friend of mine she's a "natural light" photographer because as she's told me she's afraid of lighthing. I will shoot outdoors, I will shoot indoors at my house in a setup mock studio in my living room. and if need be I have a studio I can rent as well. all options of making me more assesible to the client.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 19, 2013)

To call yourself a Photographer you must be able to work in both. I love location shooting but for some concepts it can be a little risky


----------

